# Bordetella Vaccine Side Effects?



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax is 8 months old and we are going to board him for 2 nights mid-September, so last Saturday he went to the vet to get the Bordetella (kennel cough) vaccine. All of the local kennels require this to board plus I thought it might not be that bad of an idea since he is taking (and will continue to take) obedience classes and we go to the dog park often.

He got the vaccine on Saturday and Monday when I got home for lunch he had had diarhhea in his crate.  I immediately took him outside and he had more diarrhea there. When I came back in I put him in the bathroom (tile floors) for 15 min. while I cleaned the crate and he had diarrhea again in there. Anyway he had it several more times later that day but really other than that he was his same old energetic, happy self.
We fasted him for 24 hours (water only) and then in the next 24 only fed him brown rice & boiled chicken. The diarrhea was gone after the first 24 hours and he was back to normal again so we started back on kibble again (Orijen Large Breed Puppy). He has been fine, maybe a little grunty after eating like he has some phlegm to cough up (I have heard of lots of dogs getting a slight cough after getting the KC vaccine so I expected this).

Now today (Friday) he has diarrhea again, his poop was firm this morning but after work it is very loose (not as bad as on Monday though and he can hold it until we make it outside). Is this from the vaccine? Could he have Giarda or something like that? Should I be worried? (I am, obviously!) As far as other symptoms, there are none, he is energetic, playful, hungry/thirsty, etc.

Advice? Should we do the chicken & boiled rice for a longer period of time? Take him to the vet with a fecal sample?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd put him on the bland diet for a few days longer, and slowly add the kibble back in; add in some probiotics/digestive enzymes too. 
If you haven't had a fecal done lately it won't hurt, but I don't think he needs to go to the vet unless he continues the runny poo. 

I would call the vet and let them know about the side effects of the bordatella.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with Jane. 

Also, make sure they mark this reaction in the file. They may say it's not the vaccine, but all they need to write is the date it started, what is happeneing, and how long it is lasting. 

As long as he is improving, even if it is slowly, I don't see a need to bring him in, this points to the vaccine. 

If he doesn't get better at all, ot declines, then best be off to the vet. There's a chance, in this situation, he caught a bug at the vet's. 

From your description, this really sounds like the vaccine to me.


----------



## TheBaileys (Jul 18, 2010)

I just used the "search" feature to find a thread about this as our 3 month old GSD just received the bordetella vaccine on Friday. Saturday evening she started with the diarrhea or couldn't go at all. This has persisted over the weekend, however she is her happy energetic self other than that. Last night she was whining and up a lot to go outside where she can usually hold it all night. I was almost positive that this was from the vaccine as her brother had the same symptoms following receiving his. I think I will try the boiled chicken and rice for her tonight. I will be calling the vet today to let them know! I really wish they would have warned me of this side effect :/


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know how true this is, but one of my clients owns a private show kennel (basset hounds) she shows all around the U.S. and Canada, she said bordatella vaccinations are a waste.

She said that bordatella (kennel cough) is like trying to give a preventative for the common cold, it really doesn't protect against all viruses/bugs. 

...and for those who may want to consider a way of avoiding exposure and reactions to a vaccine you may not need for your dog.....

If your dog is good at home alone, consider checking into an in home pet sitting service. You don't need the bordetella and your dogs aren't exposed to other dogs that you don't know the health history of.






TheBaileys said:


> I just used the "search" feature to find a thread about this as our 3 month old GSD just received the bordetella vaccine on Friday. Saturday evening she started with the diarrhea or couldn't go at all. This has persisted over the weekend, however she is her happy energetic self other than that. Last night she was whining and up a lot to go outside where she can usually hold it all night. I was almost positive that this was from the vaccine as her brother had the same symptoms following receiving his. I think I will try the boiled chicken and rice for her tonight. I will be calling the vet today to let them know! I really wish they would have warned me of this side effect :/


----------



## Konozis1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Check out the thread I posted yesterday "5 month old...diarrhea for 2 months!"

This sounds EXACTLY like what happened with Kono before he was diagnosed with campylobacter. I would take him to the vet immediately and get a fecal exam done. It was the same thing with us: shooting totally liquid diarrhea VERY frequently. I don't think it was the bordatella - usually symptoms of that are only a runny nose or a cough if anything.

I am also on Orijen LBP and after reading through the responses to my thread have decided to switch off of it. Apparently a LOT of GSD pups can't handle the amount of protein on the food and will have sensitive tummies. I'm switching next week!

Good luck ~ I know diarrhea can be awful. We are all in this together.


----------



## TheBaileys (Jul 18, 2010)

Konozis1 said:


> Check out the thread I posted yesterday "5 month old...diarrhea for 2 months!"
> 
> This sounds EXACTLY like what happened with Kono before he was diagnosed with campylobacter. I would take him to the vet immediately and get a fecal exam done. It was the same thing with us: shooting totally liquid diarrhea VERY frequently. I don't think it was the bordatella - usually symptoms of that are only a runny nose or a cough if anything.
> 
> ...


 
Is this contagious??


----------

